# shoal or together



## youngson91 (Mar 15, 2007)

when breeding red belly's is it better to keep them in a shoal or the couple alone in their own tank what about to breeding pair in on tank? thanks


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

depends on the size of the tank


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Pairs are best 1 or 2 to a tank. Any others that don't breed should be removed from the tank so they are not suseptable to injury due to breeding aggression.


----------



## youngson91 (Mar 15, 2007)

well im using a 90 gallon but i think i better just start with my breeding pair


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sounds good


----------

